# are you familliar whit Capella Cordina of Alejandro Planchart im amazed



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have several download of Jacob Obrecht, one of them being Capella Cordina, by eminent musicologist Alejandro Planchart, it's a marveleous ensemble of the past era , thee early vynils.

I order a Lyricord of Capella Cordina, Nicolas Gombert,this will perhaps be the best Gombert i heard, because analogue rules, and the other one in vynil i had Chapel of charles V was soso , im sorry.

I promess to buy more Capella Cordina in the future , have your heard more of this incredible ensemble?

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Unfortunately the Gombert has never made it off LP, so I haven't heard it, I have heard their Ockeghem and Dufay. The mass is presumably based on the motet "De Pacem Dominus", which Beauty Farm have recorded. When you say "other one in vynil i had Chapel of charles V was soso" are you talking about the recording by Roger Blanchard?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Unfortunately the Gombert has never made it off LP, so I haven't heard it, I have heard their Ockeghem and Dufay. The mass is presumably based on the motet "De Pacem Dominus", which Beauty Farm have recorded. When you say "other one in vynil i had Chapel of charles V was soso" are you talking about the recording by Roger Blanchard?


Yes Mandryka Roger Blanchart, and good news the Gombert did came out in spain, i have bran new LP comming my way and it's rare.


----------

